# MetaTrader vs. NinjaTrader - Mechanical Trading System Development



## SAPH (26 April 2010)

Which do you think is better suited for individuals to develop simple mechanical trading systems? 

My background is not programing, but I have absolutely no problem reading/understanding and deveoping simple SQL and Visual basic solutions.

Have seen MT4 coding (haven't seeen any NT codes yet) and some EAs however these are nothing like SQL therefore the question.

I only need to develop a really simple EMA crossover system that I have back-tested in Excel and looks promising.

Also understand that different brokers prefer either MT4 or NT but I do not want to open up an argument on that.


----------



## wabbit (26 April 2010)

The MetaQuotes Language version 4 (MQL4) is a "simple" scripting tool available in MetaTrader4; NinjaScript, being a lot more powerful is also a lot more complicated.  If you only need to fiddle with MA crossovers, then I'd be suggesting you have a look at MT4 in preference to NinjaTrader, so long as the data for instruments you want trade are provided to MT4 through your broker.


wabbit []


----------



## WaveSurfer (26 April 2010)

Hi SAPH,

MetaTrader's mql is based in C. It's quite simple to work with and is quite limited. You can however hook a dll if you need.

Ninja is based in C# and is a lot more flexible.

SQL is a database language. I'm not sure about Ninja, but metatrader does not support it unless you hook a dll into it.

Either platform would be able to backtest your crossover strategy with ease. You'd probably even find a pre-coded EA/strategy to save some time.

http://codebase.mql4.com/

And try the ninja trader forums.

Good luck mate


----------



## waza1960 (26 April 2010)

Hello SAPH,
                You can't go past Ninja Trader IMO . You can simply just use the Strategy Wizard to create hundreds of usable systems without even getting into scripting which you can then Backtest/Optimise/Walk Forward Test as you wish.
             I think the Strategy wizard would have to be the most under estimated piece of software around. I see traders posting all the time asking about programming and script when you can simply create outstanding systems without having to understand programming at all .


----------



## RazzaDazzla (27 April 2010)

What about AmiBroker? Any comparison to MetaTrader and NinjaTrader?


----------



## Knoxy (17 May 2010)

Haven't tried NinjaTrader or Amibroker, but from other's response sounds good. Thing I've found is that with perserverance any language can be learned and strategies implemented. 

Really the telling issue is the degree of frustration involved with the other aspects of development, mostly the backtesting. I started out with Tradestation then learned and translated strategies to MT4. But the testing in MT4 is painfully slow and I just don't believe the outcomes. You can read on any fx forum of people testing the same strategy with markedly different results in MT4 for varying reasons.

It's pushed me back to Tradestation clone MCFX. Autotrades to FXCM or Gain. Strategy coding is in EasyLanguage (Pascal), very straightforward and backtesting and optimisation are a breeze. The free unlimited time demo has limitations 500 bars, 5 pairs and limited timeframes but otherwise fully functional. Full software free with 8 lots/month (probably with 1 pip spread increase).

Sorry to sound like an advert, but if starting out could be worth a look. Think I'll have a look at Ninja.

cheers
Knoxy


----------



## waza1960 (17 May 2010)

> What about AmiBroker? Any comparison to MetaTrader and NinjaTrader?



Amibroker IMO is probably still the most customisable and Utimate solution to System design however it is also more complicated . 


> It's pushed me back to Tradestation clone MCFX. Autotrades to FXCM or Gain. Strategy coding is in EasyLanguage (Pascal), very straightforward and backtesting and optimisation are a breeze. The free unlimited time demo has limitations 500 bars, 5 pairs and limited timeframes but otherwise fully functional. Full software free with 8 lots/month (probably with 1 pip spread increase).



Most of the comments I see relating to Tradestation incurr that it is old software and increasingly irrelevant . 
 The best thing about Ninja Trader is that you can design great systems using the Strategy wizard without any scripting knowledge but also play with the script as well if you want to.
  I also have an after market Optimser for Ninja which speeds up optimisation much quicker than the standard one which is still quiet good comared to other software.


----------

